# buffer recipe



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone have a link to the cichlid buffer recipe?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome to CF
Check the CF Library..


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> Welcome to CF
> Check the CF Library..


Thanks.

Found it:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php

Seems like there is a typo though.

The summary says:

RIFT LAKE BUFFER RECIPE
Ingredients
Epsom Salt
Marine Salt
Baking Soda 
Instructions
For every 5 US Gallons of water, add 1-tablespoon Epsom salt, 1-teaspoon baking soda, and 1-teaspoon marine salt.

However the overview says:

Start by adding 1 teaspoon of Baking Soda to five gallons of dechlorinated water and see how much this raises your pH. Then adjust your dosage so as to attain a desired level (somewhere in the neighborhood of 8.2-8.6). Repeat this procedure for Epsom Salt, starting out with Â½ teaspoon.

I'm confused whether it's a 1/2 teaspoon (overview) or a full tablespoon (summary) for the epsom salt.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> starting out with Â½ teaspoon


What I would strongly suggest, check the tank water first..then check your "tap" water..
before you add anything.
My city provides me with "tap" water that is 8.6 out of the faucet, so no need for the baking soda for me..What the article is saying, better to get to your optimum Gh, Kh in small steps than to go too far.
Hope this helps ya.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd consider doing some testing before moving ahead with this, as well. What you should be adding and 
how much depends largely on your tap water parameters and what you intend to keep.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

...and if your tap water is even close to African rift lake parameters, I would suggest not adding anything to it. Once you start buffering your water, it is a real pain to keep it consistent when you do your water changes.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm having troubles to find recommended hardness (gH and kH) levels.

I have a 40G tank with 3 yellow labs and 3 chilumba peacocks. The current state is:

pH: 8.6
kH: 250mg/L (14 dH)
gH: 140mg/L (7.84dH)

In the recipe says: "Try to achieve a GH between 15 and 25 dgh". I assume dgh is dH with a typo. If not, what measurement is dgh?

The recipe doesn't mention kH ranges... anyone have any idea?


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

The units are "degrees hardness", so dgh and dh are the same thing. If I were you I wouldn't alter the water at all! The pH is high, but no too high, The hardness levels are just fine too. I think most people that buffer do it because their water is too acidic (lower pH) or way too soft. If you pH was 7.6 or lower, then I might be concerned, but your water is fine. :thumb:

It's better to have *consistent*, not perfect water than to have perfect water one week, slightly different the next, back to perfect the week after, then back to not-so-perfect, and so on.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree, your values are fine. You might want to read the other articles in the forum library, particularly 
"Practical Water Chemistry". Just curious what led you to the buffer recipe article and why you feel you 
need to alter your water? How long have you had your fish and how are they doing?


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Cich of it all.



prov356 said:


> I agree, your values are fine. You might want to read the other articles in the forum library, particularly
> "Practical Water Chemistry". Just curious what led you to the buffer recipe article and why you feel you
> need to alter your water? How long have you had your fish and how are they doing?


I'll check that article out.

I was lead to the buffer recipe because I was reading about how to get a tank up and running, mostly on this site. The steps I learned were 1) Dechrolinate 2) buffer for hardness + pH

The fish were dropped in last night. They seem to be doing just fine, not signs of stress outside of the initial switch from the LFS bags to our tank... there was a 20 minute period or so where they all found hiding spots and didn't really move. They then started poking their heads out and venturing further around the tank. I think that's normal... new place, unknown predators, etc...


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree that you would be fine without using a buffer. Of course, at the same time I would encourage you to make sure you know why you will or will not use a buffer. If that makes sense.

However, in general regarding the buffer. The article in the library causes confusion. I think most people see the "recipe" and don't fully read the whole article. Instead of following the recipe verbatim it actually says to use a 5 gallon bucket filled with chlorinated tap water and add incremental amounts of all the ingredients to see how it changes the water. After observing the changes you see you would then calculate your own recipe (amounts of salts and carbonates) specific to your water.

If you were to use the "recipe" without checking against your water first I think for most cases it would be OK, but its always safer to calibrate the recipe to your water.


----------

